# Blauer Balken in Video

## texx

Hallo.

Habe heute mplayer installiert (davor einen sync gemacht) und wenn ich jetzt irgendein video abspiele habe ich einen blauen Vertikalen Streifen im Video der das Bild teilt.

Liegt das am Codec????

Weiss jemand wie man das problem lösen kann? 

Danke Matthias

----------

## mr_neutron

Welche Hardware hast Du / Welchen Videotreiber benutzt du?

Das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch bis vor kurzem. Lag bei mir an der Kombination XV Video Treiber + Intel i815 on-Board Grafikchip  (Laptop). In diesem Fall half nur Grafiktreiber Sourcen per Hand editieren + neu compilieren. Details hier http://shell.dnload.com:55555/computer.php (Das Problem mit dem i81* + "Blauer Balken" mit XV und Lösungsvorschläge (mehrere, runter scrollen) und hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45488&highlight= (wie compiliere ich nur den Grafiktreiber ohne X neu zu compilieren)

----------

## texx

Danke erst einmal im voraus. habe genau diesen Grafikchip.

Werde mich mal an dieser Lösung versuchen.

Matthias

----------

## texx

 *mr_neutron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45488&highlight= (wie compiliere ich nur den Grafiktreiber ohne X neu zu compilieren)

 

Bin mir da nicht so sicher... compiliere ich da x nicht auch neu???

----------

